# HS1132 no forward drive



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

I’ve got a 24 year old Honda that has worked very well since I bought it 12 years ago. Just the other day, it wouldn’t move forward when pushing the shift lever forward. Reverse works fine. It also reverses when the shift lever is forward. Any ideas before I start taking things apart? The hydrostatic fluid is topped up.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Seems like the cable adjustment is either off or loose, can you check under the dash/control panel to see if the drive cable is secure and secured in the lever hole as well?


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

I did have a look under the dash and the cable looks secure. Not sure about adjustment.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

BTW the machine reverses regardless if you move the lever forward or back?


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Yes. Boy, it almost looks like there should be 2 cables under that dash. When moving the lever to reverse, the cable "pushes", but when moving it to forward, there's no 2nd cable there to do the same. I actually see a hole on the bracket for another cable.

Nope, just checked a parts diagram...only one drive cable.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

There is only one cable to adjust the speed/direction of the blower. 

Is there a way you can post a couple of pictures of the cable area under the panel and also the cable area where it connects to the hydrostatic transmission?


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

I'll go take a couple of shots.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

After closer examination, it looks like the drive cable might have separated inside the sheathing. Moving the cable doesn't move the lever at the transmission, yet the cable appears to be connected.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I guess new cable is in order . The lever on the transmission might just be stuck in the reverse position hence is why its only moving the machine backwards. 

The cable is oddly placed next to the chassis, its a pain to change it without having to move the HST out of the way.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm going to have to manually move that transmission leer to forward so I can blow some snow. We're getting dumped on here in Labrador. I'm thinking of springing for a new Honda HS1332 today and getting as much as I can for my old one.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Sounds like the cable would be original. 24 years is not bad at all!! I had to replace a 4 year old auger cable last week on my HS928 half the strands broken.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

csonni said:


> I'm going to have to manually move that transmission leer to forward so I can blow some snow. We're getting dumped on here in Labrador. I'm thinking of springing for a new Honda HS1332 today and getting as much as I can for my old one.



Dont fix it if it a'nt broke, if I was you I'd change the cable and call it a day.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Moved the lever at transmission manually but, it apparently won't stay there since I get forward but only at the slowest crawl.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

csonni said:


> Moved the lever at transmission manually but, it apparently won't stay there since I get forward but only at the slowest crawl.


Try wiring it in a position with a safe, acceptable forward speed to get you by until you can do the repair.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Prime said:


> Try wiring it in a position with a safe, acceptable forward speed to get you by until you can do the repair.


I just pulled off the bottom pan and pushed the lever at transmission as far as I could. Seemed to stay there. Started up and still at very slow crawl. Pulling back gives me full speed reverse. Strange, that, if the cable is separated, why I can lever reverse. Is it because the cable is pushing out toward the lever? It's got to be a broken drive cable as moving the drive lever will not move the lever at the transmission.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

csonni said:


> I just pulled off the bottom pan and pushed the lever at transmission as far as I could. Seemed to stay there. Started up and still at very slow crawl. Pulling back gives me full speed reverse. Strange, that, if the cable is separated, why I can lever reverse. Is it because the cable is pushing out toward the lever? It's got to be a broken drive cable as moving the drive lever will not move the lever at the transmission.


well, sounds like you need a new cable. about 26 bucks and a little time. pictures would help as previously mentioned.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Made the leap and actually purchased a new Honda HSS1332 with tracks and electric start today. I thought it best to part with the old Honda and get something out of it. Thanks for the advice. The thing is going to need some new crawlers which run upwards of $400 here in Canada. I really don’t want to put that much money into a 24 year old rig. The drive cable is around $70 here as well.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

csonni said:


> Made the leap and actually purchased a new Honda HSS1332 with tracks and electric start today. I thought it best to part with the old Honda and get something out of it. Thanks for the advice. The thing is going to need some new crawlers which run upwards of $400 here in Canada. I really don’t want to put that much money into a 24 year old rig. The drive cable is around $70 here as well.


hmmmmmm I'll give you 100 for your old one...haha


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

csonni said:


> Made the leap and actually purchased a new Honda HSS1332 with tracks and electric start today. I thought it best to part with the old Honda and get something out of it. Thanks for the advice. The thing is going to need some new crawlers which run upwards of $400 here in Canada. I really don’t want to put that much money into a 24 year old rig. The drive cable is around $70 here as well.


The right tranny (if they had that system back then) is running on borrowed time if its not been serviced, another 400+ $$ minimum at a dealer. Starting to run into money and thats only the obvious. Gets costly if you cant do most of it yourself. New machine, your good to go for awhile now. Keep it maintained.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Just got $1100 for my old one. And yes, I plan on keeping good maintenance records with this new puppy!


----------



## drc35ca (Jan 22, 2019)

*Hss 724*

I just recently bought a HSS724 and the Forward Reverse cable snapped after Icing up more than likely,15 Machines into the Dealer in One day after the Heavy storm storm so it must be a common problem? Also my throttle sticking wide open on startup most likely as a result of icing up also!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

csonni said:


> Just got $1100 for my old one. And yes, I plan on keeping good maintenance records with this new puppy!


WOW! $1100 with a broken F/R cable , bad tracks, and a RT side tranny probably overdue for service ! Did the buyer know all that? And it probably needed much more than that.

The last 1132 I bought in that condition was for $150.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

drc35ca said:


> I just recently bought a HSS724 and the Forward Reverse cable snapped after Icing up more than likely,15 Machines into the Dealer in One day after the Heavy storm storm so it must be a common problem? Also my throttle sticking wide open on startup most likely as a result of icing up also!


you leave this puppy outside and uncovered?

I would thaw it out or maybe apply some light heat on carb. may free up that throttle plate that may be stuck open. otherwise you may have to pull carb away a couple inches to oil that plate to free it up. or it could be the cable or something else stuck.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Prime, can you offer the the p/n for the shift cable for your HS928 and if it is a 12 volt on board battery unit. Last year I replaced the shift cable on my HS724 battery start and it was a different number than Boats list.

This summer I put the complete power unit from a HS928 on my 24" bucket making mine a HS924 and wouldn't mind stocking the cable. Snow storms don't seem to always come when the dealers have stock....Thanks Alex


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Does anyone know, are anti icing kits standard on all HSS models?? That could explain the frozen carb??


----------

